# Are jacket companies accounting for bigger phones?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I imagine they'll start to do so, but if the jacket is a few years old, probably not.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

my saga jacket has more pockets than i know what to do with.. i could almost fit a whole case worth of beer in that jacket (got to 18 out of the 24) as well as a 26 of whiskey.. never heard of that problem before..


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, I got plenty of pockets, and all have stacks of room, in my 3CS!!!!!

Maybe with todays Bluetooth Gear, it negates the need for cords anyways?????


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Jason said:


> My iPhone with the cord to connect to my helmet speakers fit just fine in my phone jacket pocket. I just tried my LG G3 and while I get the pocket to close with just the phone, it won't with the cord connected. Going to try and find a work around for now but wondering if jacket companies are addressing the issue.


Yeah you might have to start using another pocket besides the "phone" one. I might be having the same problem after I upgrade my phone this weekend - but I have a ton of other pockets I can use. I like the "phone" one because it's on the inside of the jacket, but I can deal.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

radiomuse210 said:


> Yeah you might have to start using another pocket besides the "phone" one. I might be having the same problem after I upgrade my phone this weekend - but I have a ton of other pockets I can use. I like the "phone" one because it's on the inside of the jacket, but I can deal.


All of my pockets that fit my phone are on the outside and i don't want wires exposed while im riding. Going to cut a small hole inside the pocket and then use something to reinforce it like you do with the binding holes in paper.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Jason said:


> All of my pockets that fit my phone are on the outside and i don't want wires exposed while im riding. Going to cut a small hole inside the pocket and then use something to reinforce it like you do with the binding holes in paper.


Yup that was my main thing about the phone pocket - it's inside the jacket. I also have a bigger mesh pocket in there but it doesn't have a zipper - just a button snap and it doesn't enclose the whole pocket. I'll just have to see how it all fits! My phone pocket actually has a hole in it under the zipper for wires, which is nice. It's a 686 smarty jacket - I love my 686 gear.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Your post actually got me thinking...so I compared the specs of my current phone to the new phone. My phone pocket also has an opening on the outside of the jacket next to the zipper (so you can pull it out without unzipping the jacket). If I put the phone in that way, kind of sideways then straighten it out, I'm pretty sure it will fit. The pocket itself seems to have enough room, but the opening to the pocket on the inside isn't wide enough with the zipper in the way. Then I have the hole for the wire, although the jack for my headphones is on the bottom of the phone and the hole is at the top of the pocket by the zipper. It should all work out.

Hope you can work out a solution for your pocket.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Now THIS,..? THIS is truly a "First World" Problem!*

:cheer1: :sarcasm:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I need jacket companies to move the media pocket to the other side of the jacket so I don't get yelled at by lifties because they have issues scanning my pass in the RFID reader.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :cheer1: :sarcasm:


i won't rest until i have room for my laptop, playstation AND beer fridge!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> i won't rest until i have room for my laptop, playstation AND beer fridge!!


I'm sure something like that exists already! I thought they were called apartments??


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

highme said:


> I need jacket companies to move the media pocket to the other side of the jacket so I don't get yelled at by lifties because they have issues scanning my pass in the RFID reader.


Yup god forbid you don't have Bluetooth and need to use your phone with wired headphones at Mt Hood Meadows. All headphone jacks seem to be on the left side of helmets which is where they require the rfid lift tickets/season pass to be stored as well


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Jason said:


> My iPhone with the cord to connect to my helmet speakers fit just fine in my phone jacket pocket. I just tried my LG G3 and while I get the pocket to close with just the phone, it won't with the cord connected. Going to try and find a work around for now but wondering if jacket companies are addressing the issue.


Bluetooth Headset and auxiliary USB battery pack. once you lose the wire , you will never go back. but beware BT uses tons of juice on phone, so you need an external battery to keep phone charged in pocket. most BT headsets will last 8-15 hours on single charge
:crazy7:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Good question... my Samsung Notes doesn't fit into inner phone pockets anyway, also not into the pocket of backpack hip-girth. But having the Notes in the outer javket pocket, I've the problem that the phone gets squeezed (my ribs as well) when bowing down to strap in and from time to time, it'll shut down cos the power button gets pushed unintended. Thus I began to keep it in pants pockets.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> i won't rest until i have room for my laptop, playstation AND beer fridge!!


i definitely remember seeing a ski jacket a year or two ago that had a specific ipad pocket in the back. my first thought was "who the hell brings an ipad on the slopes?"


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

You have pants pockets for a reason. Didn't realize it was the most difficult controversial topic in outerwear.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> You have pants pockets for a reason. Didn't realize it was the most difficult controversial topic in outerwear.


This is about having the cord go from my phone and be able to reach my helmet. Didn't realize reading was so difficult.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> You have pants pockets for a reason. Didn't realize it was the most difficult controversial topic in outerwear.


it's really not. just killing time before the season starts. and this guy had a question about media pockets and getting the cord to work out with his bigger phone. :shrug: I don't like using my pants pocket for my phone because if I happen to fall, landing on my phone becomes a bigger risk if it's in my pants. Having it in that inside pocket is really your best bet, especially when there is a wire involved. Stop being a negative nancy.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> This is about having the cord go from my phone and be able to reach my helmet. Didn't realize reading was so difficult.


Any good pair of pants has a access port that you can run from your interior pants up through your jacket. Also a shit ton of mid layers have access ports. I've never had a jacket that didn't have a media pocket bigger than the biggest phones they make. You even could just buy blue tooth headphones. Don't be a douche bag to people who know what they're talking about.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> Any good pair of pants has a access port that you can run from your interior pants up through your jacket. Also a shit ton of mid layers have access ports. I've never had a jacket that didn't have a media pocket bigger than the biggest phones they make. You even could just buy blue tooth headphones. Don't be a douche bag to people who know what they're talking about.


Let's try this a third time. The wire won't reach from my pants to my helmet. I don't want to buy a Bluetooth headset when my current setup can be fixed rather cheaply. My 5.5" LG G3 fits in my pocket but not with the cord connected. 

Maybe spend less money on new technology and more on Hooked on Phonics.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> Let's try this a third time. The wire won't reach from my pants to my helmet. I don't want to buy a Bluetooth headset when my current setup can be fixed rather cheaply. My 5.5" LG G3 fits in my pocket but not with the cord connected.
> 
> Maybe spend less money on new technology and more on Hooked on Phonics.


Maybe don't buy shit without trying it on to make sure it works with your equipment. Don't get angry because you're retarded. I could have given you 50% to Outdoor Tech but hey, why would I do that when I can't read?


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> Any good pair of pants has a access port that you can run from your interior pants up through your jacket. Also a shit ton of mid layers have access ports. I've never had a jacket that didn't have a media pocket bigger than the biggest phones they make. You even could just buy blue tooth headphones. Don't be a douche bag to people who know what they're talking about.


which pants have these?


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> Maybe don't buy shit without trying it on to make sure it works with your equipment. Don't get angry because you're retarded. I could have given you 50% to Outdoor Tech but hey, why would I do that when I can't read?


maybe he already has a jacket and doesn't want to buy a new one? also, most phone pockets are relatively the same size.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> Any good pair of pants has a access port that you can run from your interior pants up through your jacket. Also a shit ton of mid layers have access ports. I've never had a jacket that didn't have a media pocket bigger than the biggest phones they make. You even could just buy blue tooth headphones. Don't be a douche bag to people who know what they're talking about.


Not trying to get in the middle of anything...but I have 686 Smarty pants and jacket - and I have no access port through the pants. I wouldn't have money to spend on new bluetooth gear if I was in his position. I'm also not sure if my phone will be able to fit through the opening of my media pocket - but I already have gear that I love and the phone I'm getting is the size that it is. I'm sure his situation is similar to what I described - he has his outer wear, he has this phone, and he's trying to make it work with the headphone cord. And you kind of came in and put a negative spin on the thread. I get where he's coming from, whether his response had a "douche bag" tone to it or not.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

alchemy said:


> which pants have these?


I've got burton and saga pants that have them.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

alchemy said:


> maybe he already has a jacket and doesn't want to buy a new one? also, most phone pockets are relatively the same size.


Outdoor tech makes bluetooth headphones. He'd pay 25 bucks for them.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> Not trying to get in the middle of anything...but I have 686 Smarty pants and jacket - and I have no access port through the pants. I wouldn't have money to spend on new bluetooth gear if I was in his position. I'm also not sure if my phone will be able to fit through the opening of my media pocket - but I already have gear that I love and the phone I'm getting is the size that it is. I'm sure his situation is similar to what I described - he has his outer wear, he has this phone, and he's trying to make it work with the headphone cord. And you kind of came in and put a negative spin on the thread. I get where he's coming from, whether his response had a "douche bag" tone to it or not.


Too each his own.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> Maybe don't buy shit without trying it on to make sure it works with your equipment. Don't get angry because you're retarded. I could have given you 50% to Outdoor Tech but hey, why would I do that when I can't read?


I didn't realize Ride was a shitty company. That's on me. My bad.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> I didn't realize Ride was a shitty company. That's on me. My bad.


I'm sure that they're are plenty of people on this forum who will confirm that Ride isn't great. That being said I'm done giving any advice to you. Have fun ruining your pockets cutting holes in them. Can't wait for you to use stickers to hold it together man. Good luck.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> I'm sure that they're are plenty of people on this forum who will confirm that Ride isn't great. That being said I'm done giving any advice to you. Have fun ruining your pockets cutting holes in them. Can't wait for you to use stickers to hold it together man. Good luck.


Where did i say stickers? I used the paper reinforcements as a reference. You REALLY need to learn to read.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> Where did i say stickers? I used the paper reinforcements as a reference. You REALLY need to learn to read.


Paper reinforcements are pretty much stickers but hey, its your jacket.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> Paper reinforcements are pretty much stickers but hey, its your jacket.


ref·er·ence
ˈref(ə)rəns/
noun
1.
the action of mentioning or alluding to something.
"he made reference to the enormous power of the mass media"
synonyms:	mention of, allusion to, comment on, remark about
"his journal contains many references to railroads"

Going to use fabric. I was using the paper reinforcement as a reference on how i want to reinforce it. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BigYellowTaxi.HookedPhonics

The app is free but has in app purchases. Spend the money.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> ref·er·ence
> ˈref(ə)rəns/
> noun
> 1.
> ...


The fact you're still responding just means your angry. Get a life or learn to sew. Either way have fun.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> The fact you're still responding just means your angry. Get a life or learn to sew. Either way have fun.


You know it takes two people to have a conversation, right? 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BigYellowTaxi.HookedPhonics

Spend the money.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Holy SHIT!!! First world problem,...*

…third world replies?? :deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::brickwall:






:hairy:


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> You know it takes two people to have a conversation, right?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BigYellowTaxi.HookedPhonics
> 
> Spend the money.


I honestly thought I could never tell if someone was inbred over the internet but I think you're a winner.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> I honestly thought I could never tell if someone was inbred over the internet but I think you're a winner.


I'm from NY, you flyover state, mormon failure. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BigYellowTaxi.HookedPhonics


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> I'm from NY, you flyover state, mormon failure.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BigYellowTaxi.HookedPhonics


You do realize that Utah has some of the best skiing and snowboarding in the world. On top of that Utah may be shitty but at least everyone here isn't an absolute fucking idiot like you and they know how to buy ski gear that fits their needs. I'm not mormon and you're just a douche bag for insulting a whole group of people who are much more intelligent than you are. You're just proving the fact that you're an idiot.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys, stop. Having an internet fight makes both of you look ridiculous.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Man, you guys actually care about that stuff in your jackets? I have several gore tex jackets. My new 3l shell is pretty beast, but I could care less about a special pocket for my smart phone and honestly did not even look to see if it had some kind of feature like that.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> You do realize that Utah has some of the best skiing and snowboarding in the world. On top of that Utah may be shitty but at least everyone here isn't an absolute fucking idiot like you and they know how to buy ski gear that fits their needs. I'm not mormon and you're just a douche bag for insulting a whole group of people who are much more intelligent than you are. You're just proving the fact that you're an idiot.


Good riding doesn't make up for being a gigantic embarrassment. My gear was fine when i bought it and was compatible with the current technology. Intelligent? Intelligent people don't believe in fairy tales.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Jason said:


> Good riding doesn't make up for being a gigantic embarrassment. My gear was fine when i bought it and was compatible with the current technology. Intelligent? Intelligent people don't believe in fairy tales.


Fairy tales? No you've got it all wrong, its space gods.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

vajohn said:


> Man, you guys actually care about that stuff in your jackets? I have several gore tex jackets. My new 3l shell is pretty beast, but I could care less about a special pocket for my smart phone and honestly did not even look to see if it had some kind of feature like that.


It's helpful for when you're listening to music riding and don't have bluetooth headphones. Keeping the phone and wire on the inside of your jacket - warm, protected, and out of the way - is a big plus. It's not a necessity, and I wouldn't go out and buy a new jacket over it. But it would be awesome if my new phone could fit in there. People are taking this thread way overboard. Pretty much OP was asking if any jackets address the issue of bigger phones (which I'm sure some do have bigger media pockets than others) and talked about options of making his headphone cord/jack fit in the pocket. Not some in depth, obsessive discussion about pockets - simple chit chat. It's gotten quite interesting!


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, I just got an s5 active and that thing is huge. I need to look at my new 3l shell and see what kind of storage it has. I do like tunes when I ride, but I usually do alright without some special media pocket.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok, I just checked and my new shell does in fact have a huge pocket where you can fit your phone and it does have a port. It is way bigger than I expected. Not that I would do it, but it is actually big enough to fit a 7" tablet so it will definitely hold any size phone. Now that I think about it, I guess I did notice that it said media pocket on the description when I ordered it. It is a quicksilver over and out 3l pro shell.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

wait, what is this argument even about?

tbh i find headphones to be a complete pain in the ass when i ride, i haven't found a pair that actually stay in any more than 2 runs plus i love hearing the sounds while riding, you get a way better feel of whats going on. if i do put headphones in its only usually in one ear so i can still here by buddies but once i start going again the sound from coming from my earphones gets drowned by the wind rushing anyway.. cant be fucked taking my gloves off all the time to fix it or to turn the volume up/down so i just dont bother...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> wait, what is this argument even about?
> 
> tbh i find headphones to be a complete pain in the ass when i ride, i haven't found a pair that actually stay in any more than 2 runs plus i love hearing the sounds while riding, you get a way better feel of whats going on. if i do put headphones in its only usually in one ear so i can still here by buddies but once i start going again the sound from coming from my earphones gets drowned by the wind rushing anyway.. cant be fucked taking my gloves off all the time to fix it or to turn the volume up/down so i just dont bother...


Yeah, I got over havin to fuck around with the things too!!!!!

Same as the phone!!!!! It gets a response when I'm sittin down to eat, shit, or drink!!!!! Otherwise it's on ignore!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You guys aren't wearing helmets are You? I have speaker inserts in the ear flaps of my helmet. I have a little 2 gig iPod Shuffle. Hell I could clip the thing to my collar or even the strap of my helmet! My phone is in a pocket for emergencies and to check my speed/gps apps!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> You guys aren't wearing helmets are You? I have speaker inserts in the ear flaps of my helmet. I have a little 2 gig iPod Shuffle. Hell I could clip the thing to my collar or even the strap of my helmet! My phone is in a pocket for emergencies and to check my speed/gps apps!


Yeah, I wear a helmet, keep my phone in my chest pocket to mitigate impact damage!!!!! 

While I love to listen to music, I do like to hear what's goin on around me/under me, too!!!!!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

yea i wear a helmet too, i never dare to ride without one with the amount of tree riding i do. i take the flaps off though because i run hot with a helmet and the flaps block out too much sound as well.. i never really bother checking my phone either, if you havent gotten in contact with me by the time im at the top of the hill then theres no point trying. if you're the person trying to find the group to ride with then it's on you to wait at the bottom of the chair for us, we aint waiting around for one person. eventually we all end up meeting up anyway. riding time is my time, i'm not going to stop and answer phone calls from work or whatever, i just deal with it at the end of the day once i'm done.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> yea i wear a helmet too, i never dare to ride without one with the amount of tree riding i do. i take the flaps off though because i run hot with a helmet and the flaps block out too much sound as well.. i never really bother checking my phone either, if you havent gotten in contact with me by the time im at the top of the hill then theres no point trying. if you're the person trying to find the group to ride with then it's on you to wait at the bottom of the chair for us, we aint waiting around for one person. eventually we all end up meeting up anyway. riding time is my time, i'm not going to stop and answer phone calls from work or whatever, i just deal with it at the end of the day once i'm done.


^^^ this right here. I don't worry about incoming calls when I'm on the mountain. If I'm in the lodge for any reason, I'll do a check - but mostly it's for emergency situations or if I'm with people and trying to locate them. If the latter, I'll send a text and know they will get back to me when they can and they know the same goes for me. I really only listen to music on longer lift rides or taking multiple lifts to get to the top. Sometimes if I'm doing some easy cruising for warm ups.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Yeah, I wear a helmet, keep my phone in my chest pocket to mitigate impact damage!!!!!
> 
> *While I love to listen to music, I do like to hear what's goin on around me/under me, too!!!!!*





Steezus Christ said:


> yea i wear a helmet too, i never dare to ride without one with the amount of tree riding i do. *i take the flaps off though because i run hot with a helmet and the flaps block out too much sound as well.. *


Hmnn! I _Love_ to ride with my music. I can say I haven't had much problem hearing ambient noise even with the speakers in the ear flaps, _and_ the music playing. (I don't keep it cranked up to 11!)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Hmnn! I _Love_ to ride with my music. I can say I haven't had much problem hearing ambient noise even with the speakers in the ear flaps, _and_ the music playing. (I don't keep it cranked up to 11!)


I'm blessed with an single track attention disorder!!!!!

For example, I can't comprehend what my missus is tellin me, AND drink a beer at the same time!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I'm blessed with an single track attention disorder!!!!!
> 
> For example, I can't comprehend what my missus is tellin me, AND drink a beer at the same time!!!!!


Yep,..! My ex used to complain alla time that I never paid any attention to her,.. Or something like that! I wasn't really listening! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I don't keep it cranked up to 11!


if it cranked up to 11 then there aint no point listening to it!! :yahoo:

....seriously though, it pisses me off when i'm listening to music and i can't hear the full force of it :wacko:


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Funny, I came here to ask this very question. No surprise that there is already a thread on it. 

I love my Planet Earth Iker (10 pockets!!) but it's getting old and while its waterproofing is great (20K) I'd like something more breathable than 5K. 

I'm looking at 686 GLCR jackets and was wondering if their media pocket is large enough to fit my 6" Lumia 1520. Anyone have any dimensions for that pocket?


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :cheer1: :sarcasm:


Yeah, if you can't hear me yell your name you need to catch up!


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Not sure if this applies to the thread that much, but I learned a hard lesson yesterday: the "media pocket" located on the chest of the jacket was a horrible spot to place my phone.

My damn phone fractured my rib when I had to stop quickly to avoid a skier. My knees/thigh compressed up to my chest when digging my heel edge in hard and buttchecking. My thigh slammed my phone into my ribs very hard. The phone shifted in the media pocket and I suspect became perpendicular to my ribcage somehow and the side of the phone smashed my ribs. All my jackets are a little baggy/loose fitting for what it's worth. Out of action for about 6 weeks the Dr. told me after x-rays. Really sucks. 

I won't ever use this chest pocket again, from now on I'll probably be placing the phone in one of my pants pockets. Considering buying one of those arm band phone holster things that I've seen joggers use since I think the pant pocket could still press the phone somewhere bad that hurts when slamming. Ditching the phone altogether when riding is probably best, but pretty hard to give up music and being out of contact for the entire day.


----------

